# I don't want to be accused



## fire in the hole (Feb 10, 2012)

I was just reading the "hijacking and killing" thred when 1 of the posters mentioned egg shell or salt or baking soda addition to the brewing basket.

When you are eating out at a resturant..........and they have terrible bitter coffee.......use the salt shaker on the table. Just one slight shake will make your coffee taste good..........and no.......you can't taste the salt.  I've been doing this for years.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 10, 2012)

Coffee is one of those make or break things about a restaurant.  If the coffee isn't any good I can just about bet you nothing else will be worth ordering.


----------



## alelover (Feb 10, 2012)

I add a few shakes of the old NaCl to the coffee basket quite often. Good tip.


----------



## justjan (Feb 10, 2012)

Interesting.  Cant quite get my head around the idea that salt would improve the taste of coffee. Still, when served with a substandard beverage just about anything is worthwhile trying to salvage it.... and I've learned from experience that no amount of sugar works.  I gave up and bought my own expresso machine so I can make it the way that I like it..  Life is too short for bad coffee. 

Jan

West Australia


----------



## venture (Feb 10, 2012)

This one is getting out of hand.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I used to take my mom out with her friend after my father died.  He would shake the salt in his wine and say it was the only way to go.

He got offended if I pushed his hand with the salt shaker away from my glass of wine.

Go figger!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big casino (Feb 11, 2012)

fire in the hole said:


> I was just reading the "hijacking and killing" thred when 1 of the posters mentioned egg shell or salt or baking soda addition to the brewing basket.
> 
> When you are eating out at a resturant..........and they have terrible bitter coffee.......use the salt shaker on the table. Just one slight shake will make your coffee taste good..........and no.......you can't taste the salt.  I've been doing this for years.




it works fer beer too, and ina good dark beer a lil pepper is nice too


----------



## alblancher (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Big Casino

Don't Hijack the Thread!   We are talking about salt in coffee,  not pepper in Beer!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    HeHe!  

If the coffee is really bad I put ceam and sugar in it, other then that straight out of the pot.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Hey Big Casino
> 
> Don't Hijack the Thread!   We are talking about salt in coffee,  not pepper in Beer!
> 
> ...


LOL...My Grandfather had a Beer with S & P and a raw Egg every night before bed, as little kids we would gather and cringe as that slimy Egg would slip into his mouth!...In any event...Salt Ions have the ability to block the Bitter sensing taste sensors on our tongue while stimutating the other sensors to make them work better, so alittle salt makes Coffee and Bitter Beer better...Here are the links to the Alton Brown Good Eats segments that I would show my students...The explanation starts at 2:30 of segment 1 and ends at the beginning of 2 but if you have time all three segments are informative and goes into some detail about Salt types and a recipe for Praline BACON!...In case the links don't work go to Youtube.com and search...Good Eats The Ballad of Salty and Sweet...JJ


----------



## moikel (Feb 11, 2012)

Your Grand dad did what...??? Man Ive now heard everything. Yes he probably lived to a ripe old age but egg in beer down here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





they would call the mental health team& have you assessed. The salty ,sweet thing fits Thai food which relies on fish sauce ,palm sugar, then chilli for the heat tamarind,lime for the sour, & so on. A great school of cookery going back 1000s of years.

Salt in wine
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  the man needs help Venture & an introduction to GOOD Aussie wine not that added sugar Yellowtail rubbish.


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw that "Good Eats" show. very interesting. They even put salt in chocolate for the same reason. Who'd a thunk it.

  Chuck


----------



## big casino (Feb 11, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Hey Big Casino
> 
> Don't Hijack the Thread!   We are talking about salt in coffee,  not pepper in Beer!
> 
> ...










 oh no here come the topic cops...


----------



## eman (Feb 11, 2012)

stovebolt said:


> I saw that "Good Eats" show. very interesting. They even put salt in chocolate for the same reason. Who'd a thunk it.
> 
> Chuck




One of my favorite snacks is pretzels and chocolate . now i know why.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd originally heard the salt in coffee thing from truckers and sailors, both of whom I suppose are regularly subjected to pretty awful coffee, but drink a lot of it. Another trick, if you'll forgive a slight hijack, is to add 1/4tsp of baking soda to a batch of sweet tea. It alters the ph and removes just about all the bitterness, resulting in the most velvety smooth tea you've ever had. I can't remember, but I may have seen this one on Alton Brown's show as well.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 11, 2012)

You are just a pleutoria of knowledge aren't you.    Baking soda in tea?  I watch a lot of Alton Brown and that's a new one on me.  Oh that's right   you are on the East Coast so you are a step ahead of us Central time zone guys!


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 11, 2012)

alblancher said:


> You are just a pleutoria of knowledge aren't you.    Baking soda in tea?  I watch a lot of Alton Brown and that's a new one on me.  Oh that's right   you are on the East Coast so you are a step ahead of us Central time zone guys!


I'm beginning to feel like I'm being razzed for acting like a know-it-all. I guess I deserve that. Like I said, it may not have been from Good Eats, I can't recall exactly where I first heard it. For all I know, it's something everyone, especially those in the South, knew about all along. I do know it really works though. And the salt in the coffee does too. Next time you're in a dive truckstop try it out.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 11, 2012)

If anybody is razin you send them my way!  No those are all good ideas,  the baking soda in the tea I had never heard,  I have a pot of iced tea I made yesterday sitting on the counter that could probably use a bit of touch up before I have a glass.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 11, 2012)

Try some booze it will make you a lot happier


----------



## mossymo (Feb 11, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Coffee is one of those make or break things about a restaurant.  If the coffee isn't any good I can just about bet you nothing else will be worth ordering.




That can also back fire by judging the quality of the coffee to the quality of the food; some McDonalds have pretty good coffee!


----------



## sprky (Feb 11, 2012)

My grandmother always put a pinch of salt in with her grounds when she made coffee. Now I know why, her coffee always tasted so good.


----------

